# homemade buffer WOW



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

hey all,just got done making my first batch of homemade buffer.
im very pleased with the results.
for 5gallons tap i need to add 10 tsp baking soda
2 tsp epsom salts
0.5 tsp instant ocean(marine salt)
my ph is around 8.2 to8.3
my gh is around 22dgh to 23dgh
and my kh is well over 40 dkh

my only concern is ,is my kh reading to high or wil this hardness be ok my malawis and tanganyikans

p.s. thanx to everyone for the help and answers,this is a great forum


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I was thinking that was quite a bit of baking soda then I got to the 40 dkh reading. I wouldn't change it but I'd allow it to fall over time to the 20's


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can cut way back on the baking soda and still get an 8.2 or 8.3 pH. That's where it'll max out, so adding more does little for you. A KH of 8-10 would be fine, so I'd cut it back to 2.5 tsp. Your GH is even a bit over what it really needs to be. Low to mid teens is high enough.

Just curious about the parameters of your tap water. What are you starting with?


----------



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

my tap water 4dgh,4dkh,and my ph is a 7.4.my ph test kit is a high range kit so anything lower than a 7.4 will show as a 7.4.


----------



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

just mixed up another batch,this time it took six tsp to get a ph of 8.2 but ny kh is still off the chart,i stopped at 50dkh,test kits are expensive.i havent added any epsom or marine salts yet.my gh went up to around a 6dgh.do i flickted water or what?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have tap water that's similar. I add 1 TBSP (3 tsp) per 25 gallons of both sodium bicarb and epsom salt and it brings each into the teens. You're adding equivalent of 2 TBSP per 5 gallons or 10 TBSP per 25 gallons, so you're adding about 10 times what I do.

Try adding 1 tsp to 5 gallons along with 1 tsp of epsom salt and let it sit overnight before testing. Aerate it if you can.


----------



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

thanx for the tip,ill give it a try and keep you posted


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Per 5 gallons all you need to add is:
1 teaspoon of Bi-carb
1 teaspoon of salt
1 Tablespoon of epsom salts

Your adding way to much which is doing nothing but complexing your water

Add this amount to the water you add during water changes. If you add 5g of water add the recipe given, if you add 10g double the recipe eg: 2 teaspoons bi-carb
2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons epsom

Try adding the above recipe to 5 gallons of your tap water. Your hardness should be ok but if your ph is still low then add another teaspoon of bi-carb only, this should be plenty to raise your ph. to 8.2

Your ph. won't go any higher then that using this recipe


----------

